# A challenge.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

An aquaintance of mine took a photograph of an area of the Lake District. A keen photographer, he took it in black and white and, since he lets me use his photos as references, it allows my paintings to be original. I had to use some memory and imagination to make an ink and wash version of his great photograph. It wasn't the easist thing I have ever done, but here's the result...


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Very, very nice!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I've said it before and this makes the point once again.....I LOVE YOUR USE OF COLORS!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Color master


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Yup your use of color is fantastic, well done!


----------

